# Vets pushing science diet?



## Seansf49 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and I'd like your opinion! I took my chihuahua mix, Squid (yes she's named after a nautical creature!) to the vet to have a thorn removed from her paw that had caused an abscess. (She's just fine now). The vet tech asked me what kind of food she's on and I told them blue buffalo life protection. He then proceeded to ask me why and grill me for exact reasons why we feed her blue buffalo. After I told him he gave me a run down saying blue buffalo has too much protein and is bad on her kidneys. He then told me we should switch her to hills science diet, royal canin, or any of the purina brands. I found this interesting considering the protein levels of those foods match, or exceed the blue buffalo foods protein content, and through research it seems the protein kidney damage idea is a myth. My dog has seen a much improved coat and all stomach issues went away when I switched her to blue buffalo. I'm looking into switching her to a grain free kibble because I think she may have some allergies, but the protein thing still concerns me for some reason. With this small breed can they still be fed too much protein? Any help or reassurance would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

The problem is vets tend to know next to nothing about nutrition and are taught to sell brands like science diet and royal canine in vet school... and they most likely profit from it too. They are absolutely terrible foods! All the vets I've been to have done the same as yours. Dogs are carnivores, they are made to eat animal protein and fat, not large amount of grains like in those low quality foods.

When I got my first chi, I admit I knew nothing about dog food at the time. The first vet I went to was so pushy, she even gave me a bag of science diet for free. When I got Lilo, I went to a different vet... when she found out I'm feeding Ziwipeak (5 star dehydrated raw food), she didn't even know what it was... yet she started lecturing me about how it was going to make my dog sick and stop her from growing, etc.. and that I was basically being a bad dog owner by not feeding science diet.  So the bottom line is never trust a vet's advice when it comes to nutrition. lol

Btw Squid is adorable and I LOVE her name!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Vets get little to no training in school on nutrition and there is way too many brands to keep up with. Also Hill's sponsors most of the nutrition classes they receive and Vets are some times paid kick backs etc to sell the junk. Stay away! 

Look up foods here:

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Then make your own decisions.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi! And welcome. Your pup is a cutie. I think you did the right thing, not listening to your vet. I'd def take the advice of researching any other foods you purchase on dog food advisory.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep vets get commission from selling science diet poop  good or not...my other vet didn't even know about orijen so after I found out I didn't go back. How can I trust my dogs health to a vet who doesn't even know about quality food


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

I was told that these companies pay a portion of the vets tuition in school if they push and sell the food in their clinics. I would never feed any of the brands mentioned by your vet lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Vets benefit financially from selling these products, commission, sponsorship, etc. They are also sadly lacking in knowledge about nutrition and probably do believe these are good products.
Do your own research, dogfoodadvisor.com is a great place to start. Find out what these big companies really put in their dog food, the bottom line is to make money, not keep your dog healthy. Often the best brands are the small ones who put money into quality ingredients rather than flashy advertising/marketing campaigns.


----------



## Seansf49 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words! I'm wondering what protein amount would be the best for her. She's a active little pup but I also don't want a ton of excess protein making her gain fat. She's done well on the blue buffalo but I've been contemplating wellness core. What protein content do you all shoot for in feeding your dogs. Oh, and don't let her cuteness fool you. She is a 6 pound terror at times!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I gota totaly agree the food those vets try and pan off on you and lecture you about is nothing but GARBAGE crap that makes animals more sick and yes they get something for selling those bags and carrying it in there offices..


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

The vets get comissions, I think. My vet insisted on Hills...right. That never happened and I went for a much better food. Besides, there were Hills posters all over the place, memorabilia, etc....I wonder why?


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Fortunately I had a wonderful vet who refused to carry Hill's brand foods. He said it is crap and they do get commission. He was always researching nutrition and the new genetic disorders being discovered. He was also not anti-breeder. Many vets push everyone to spay and neuter. When I moved up to PA I was lucky to find another vet who is very similar in beliefs and practice as my old vet in Virginia Beach. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

